# Goat had a bite of lilac!!



## Pepperjack'smom (Nov 6, 2018)

My Nigerian Dwarf goat took a pretty small bite off our lilac Bush. Will he be ok?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 6, 2018)

Get it eating some hay....


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2018)

Unless the goat ate 1/2 the plant, I'm sure it will be fine. With all the browse and hay it has/will eat, it should go completely unnoticed.


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

Your little one should be just fine.  Our goats love our lilac leaves and devour them.  It is only the flowers that are poisonous.  When they are in bloom I make sure to cut all the flowers that are low enough for them to get to.  That plan may have to be adapted next year though as the goats (ND) have taken to climbing the lilacs... little buggers.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 7, 2018)

I had never heard the flowers were poisonous, in fact I plan to make lilac jelly in the spring when all mine are all in bloom.  So reading this I had to google, and everything I read said no part of the lilac is poisonous to humans or animals, which I was glad of because my goats are always grabbing a quick snack from them when I walk them by.  Of course I know you can't believe everything you read on the internet!


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

lovinglife said:


> I had never heard the flowers were poisonous, in fact I plan to make lilac jelly in the spring when all mine are all in bloom.  So reading this I had to google, and everything I read said no part of the lilac is poisonous to humans or animals, which I was glad of because my goats are always grabbing a quick snack from them when I walk them by.  Of course I know you can't believe everything you read on the internet!


This is the most recommended list I have come across for plants that are poisonous to goats.  When my kids were tiny I was a ball of stress trying to learn what everything looked like and keep them away from stuff that could hurt them.  Difficulty was compounded by the fact that they are little escape artists lol
https://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2018)

My go-to reference is from Cornell University: http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html  Lilac is not listed and I believe it is perfectly safe (in moderation as in all things) for the goats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 7, 2018)

Gosh, i miss the smell of lilacs,  that was my favorite  time of year, grab a lawn chair, sit by the bushes and read a good book..


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> My go-to reference is from Cornell University: http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html  Lilac is not listed and I believe it is perfectly safe (in moderation as in all things) for the goats.


Isn't it funny how on the internet,  even reputable sources can have conflicting information?  Thanks for sharing your link!  Either way, I think you're right about moderation.  I've chase my goats away from our ONE 4x4 patch of Lily of the Valley - and many other "bad" things z countless times (in a panic, mind you) but they've never shown even the tiniest sign of ill effects.  Except chicken feed, which gives them scours...


----------

